# Crows Zero



## Chi (Feb 24, 2008)

Did anyone watch it?
Is it good? And does anyone know where can I get subtitles for it?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 26, 2008)

I saw the raw of Crows Zero, the action scenes weren't as good as I thought they'd be. But it was a pretty okay movie from the scenes I saw.


----------



## -18 (Feb 26, 2008)

I never heard anything about that movie... Hmmmm... Is that a good film?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 27, 2008)

It's based on a manga called Crows. Of course it's onl the first part of Crows. Since Crows is made out of like 26 volumes of manga.


----------



## Bender (May 24, 2009)

Movie is the best movie I've seen in ever


----------



## Sasori (May 25, 2009)

lol nubs

Crows Zero II is already out.


----------



## Gene (May 28, 2009)

This is just my opinion but the movie was just horrible. I really wish I didn't waste those two hours of my life on that.


----------



## Sasori (May 28, 2009)

^        Fail


----------



## Gene (May 30, 2009)

Yeah, that's one way to describe the movie. I don't think the sequel will fare any better.


----------



## Sasori (May 30, 2009)

pfft as if I watch the movie cos it's "good".


----------



## Bender (May 31, 2009)

Gene said:


> Yeah, that's one way to describe the movie. I don't think the sequel will fare any better.



If it's not half as bad looking at you avvy and siggy I'd take it anything's better than looking at something which will give me eye cancer.


----------



## Gene (May 31, 2009)

That neg not enough and now you're attacking my set?

Try harder next time, bro.


----------



## Sasori (May 31, 2009)

huh? I happen to like Gene's set. It's clearly a 10/10 and looks so l33t.

Blaze ur set is nub lmao


----------



## Bender (May 31, 2009)

Sasori said:


> huh? I happen to like Gene's set. It's clearly a 10/10 and looks so l33t.
> 
> Blaze ur set is nub lmao



You got something against the Joker? 

And Devil Jin?


----------



## Sasori (May 31, 2009)

Neither but I'm really vain u see and it's all about the superficial.

I'm not interested in the content of ur sig/avy, but merely how it looks and how it is presented.

Quite simply, your set is not aesthetically pleasing. You've made quite alot of mistakes that "n00bs" usually do on NF.

That's fine though you'll probably learn the ropes soon enough. You'll start to see what's hot and what's not.

The key thing is to remember: Less is Moar

Let's analyse Gene's set for example.

*Avy*
A nicely chosen stock, it's clear and also quite basic but effective. Probably a manga cut out but it captures what he wants. 

The avy is at the full 150x150 dimensions and forms a nice square which just looks nicer. And it's made even more pleasing to the eye with a simple 1 pixel black border. Borders are a MUST imo (although there are exceptions which u may learn in more advanced lessons).

*Sig*
The sig captures the "less is moar" ideology. It's not cluttered, and it fits nicely in the contraints of the page. The key thing to remember here is NO clutter.

It's quite short in height (unlike urs; in general long sigs are bad, although again there are exceptions). 

And the stock is chosen well too, another manga cut out matching the avy (although matching avy/sigs is not necessary).

A nice logo/link under it too, the red contrasts nicely with the black and white of the rest of the set.

It's beautiful.

I have no idea what the set/avy is from, and I probably do not want to know or care. But just from looking at it I can tell Gene is a fashionable NF member who knows the trends in NF set wear. 

It doesn't shout out "n00b", but tells of someone who has experience in this forum.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Anyone knows which "manga" part was in the movie ?


----------



## Bender (Mar 27, 2010)

^

There was no manga part in the movie

Although, the Crows manga takes place shortly after Crows Zero II

Go back a few pages of the Konoha theater you'll find the thread

Also I finally got the DVD for this movie and CZ II 

pek pek


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jun 27, 2010)

good movie i want too see second one


----------



## Sasori (Jun 27, 2010)

Then download and watch it.


----------



## Dango (Jun 28, 2010)

Watched this with two of my friends ages ago and it was everything you'd expect from the kick-off themes in the first installment. Juvenile violence, raw fight scenes, loads of screaming - the gory works, with a few twists.

Things I remember:
Meisa Kuroki[?] looks proper ghetto now lmao 
Tokio.. headbutted someone.
Haruma Miura's in the movie! And he stayed disturbingly spotless-clean to the end of the movie. 
Guy in hoodie = pimp.


----------

